# [SOLVED] Are barebone kits worth it, and where to look



## breakingu (Feb 19, 2012)

I want to know what the benefit of buying a barebone kit is, and where the best place to find them is. My rig is getting old and I'm trying to get the most out of my money($650 budget).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Are barebone kits worth it, and where to look*

Kits commonly contain at least one lower quality component and some sites fail to include the name brands of the components so you need to be careful.
You can do a basic capable build, less the OS, within that budget: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Are barebone kits worth it, and where to look*

Typically no, unless you aren't concerned with performance and are on a tight budget. But it varies by source. I personally hand pick each item to get exactly what I want.


----------



## breakingu (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Are barebone kits worth it, and where to look*

Thanks for the advice!


----------

